# Catalyst 9.12 download gefunden!



## BmwM3 (16. Dezember 2009)

Hi habe gerade den hier unter Win7 x64 angetestet, Version 8.681.0.0
bin mal gespannt ob das der gleiche ist der heute Abend kommen soll!

18600 Punke 3dMark Vantage, 
mit Catalyst 9.11 vorher 17700 Punke,
leichte Mehrleistung in vielen Games!

Hat schon jemand getestet?

catalyst_9.12_windows_7_vista_dec14.rar

http://markholmes.sapphiretech.com/D...ista_dec14.zip

Gruß Michael


----------



## TheRealBecks (16. Dezember 2009)

Was für ein System hast du denn?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Dezember 2009)

Ist das noch die beta oder schon WHQL?


----------



## RiffRaff (16. Dezember 2009)

Wenn das für Vista/Win 7 ist kann es keine Beta sein - es gab nur den 9.12er als Beta für XP http://news.ati-forum.de/index.php/news/34-amdati-grafikkarten/911-download-catalyst-912-beta


----------



## Neodrym (16. Dezember 2009)

Jau .. hatte irgendwo gelesen das heute die final kommen soll .. glaub sogar dass das hier war


----------



## mdevil666 (16. Dezember 2009)

Der ist diesmal WHQL, CCC sieht bissel anders aus, Rest erst mal testen.


----------



## Explosiv (16. Dezember 2009)

Bevor ich mir den herunterlade, kann mal bitte jemand die Treiber-Version des Display-Treibers angeben  ?

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Dezember 2009)

Treiber-Paketversion	8.681-091124a-092500C-ATI	
Catalyst™-Version	09.12	
Anbieter	ATI Technologies Inc.	
2D-Treiberversion	8.01.01.984	
Direct3D-Version	8.14.10.0716	
OpenGL-Version	6.14.10.9232	
Catalyst™ Control Center-Version	2009.1124.2131.38610	

DxDiag:
Mit WHQL-Logo: Ja


----------



## Explosiv (16. Dezember 2009)

@Gordon-1979

Danke, dann brauche ich den nicht herunterladen, habe ich nämlich schon drauf.

Btw. heute kommt eh der WHQL,...

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Raeven (16. Dezember 2009)

war grade bei ATI auf der Webseite da gibts nur den 9.11 

Drivers & Support | GAME.AMD.COM 
und bei PCGH auch


----------



## Genghis99 (16. Dezember 2009)

Moin. Nennt man Leak. Veröffentlichung durch Dritte vor dem Offiziellen Release.


----------



## BmwM3 (16. Dezember 2009)

@Therealbecks

Q9550 @4,2GHz - HD5870 @970MHz - GA-EP45/UD3R 
8GB OCZ 1066 - Bequiet Dark Power 750W - HP w2558hc
Win7 Home Premium 64Bit

Kann man hier eine Signatur anlegen wie zB bei CB?


----------



## sniggerz (16. Dezember 2009)

BmwM3 schrieb:


> Kann man hier eine Signatur anlegen wie zB bei CB?



Ja.

(in deinem profil)


----------



## BmwM3 (16. Dezember 2009)

ich kanns nicht finden bin wohl blind


----------



## Explosiv (16. Dezember 2009)

@BmwM3, falsche Frage im falschen Thread .


----------



## BmwM3 (16. Dezember 2009)

@Explosiv, ok sorry hat sich gerade erledigt


----------



## ph1driver (16. Dezember 2009)

Lädt bei mir nur 6,6MB

Dann halt noch warten.


----------



## KennyKiller (16. Dezember 2009)

mediafire bricht immer ab und der andere läd mit 2kb/s XD


----------



## ph1driver (16. Dezember 2009)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> mediafire bricht immer ab und der andere läd mit *2kb/s XD*




Dafür hat man DSL


----------



## BmwM3 (16. Dezember 2009)

heute morgen hatte ich ca 400kb/s bei Mediafire,
denke bei ATI wird der Treiber auch in den nächsten Stunden 
bereitstehen..


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Dezember 2009)

> # Catalyst 9.12 will be coming tomorrow they tell me about 2 hours ago



Wurde eben gezwitschert ^^


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (16. Dezember 2009)

moin

auf der offiziellen seite steht das er morgen kommt laut catalyst maker(verdammt zu langsam^^).
ich habe diese version(die hier im thread verlinkt ist-erster link) hier mit 2,6Mbyte/s gezogen.

mfg


----------



## BläckStar (16. Dezember 2009)

Also bis morgen kann man doch locker abwarten xD

Bin echt mal gespannt ob die treiber das halten, was diese versprechen.^^


----------



## Railroadfighter (16. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir funktioniert das CCC nicht, jedesmal wenn ich es starten will kommt die Meldung, dass die aktive GPU nicht unterstützt wird. Dabei hab ich doch eine HD4870/1 Gigabyte, die muss doch noch unterstützt werden.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## BmwM3 (16. Dezember 2009)

wollte euch den Treiber wo hochladen aber die Upload-seiten gehen alle nicht ka was da los ist


----------



## kuer (17. Dezember 2009)

BläckStar schrieb:


> Also bis morgen kann man doch locker abwarten xD
> 
> Bin echt mal gespannt ob die treiber das halten, was diese versprechen.^^


 

Was wurde den von den neuen 9.12 Versprochen und von wem   Ich habe nichts gehört. Weder das er etwas besonderes ist, noch das er schlecht ist. Kläre mich bitte auf


----------



## kuer (17. Dezember 2009)

Railroads schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert das CCC nicht, jedesmal wenn ich es starten will kommt die Meldung, dass die aktive GPU nicht unterstützt wird. Dabei hab ich doch eine HD4870/1 Gigabyte, die muss doch noch unterstützt werden.
> 
> grüße, Railroads


 

Warum wartest du nicht auf den Orginalen. Aber sich dann beschweren wenn es nicht läuft


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Dezember 2009)

kuer schrieb:


> Was wurde den von den neuen 9.12 Versprochen und von wem   Ich habe nichts gehört. Weder das er etwas besonderes ist, noch das er schlecht ist. Kläre mich bitte auf




Der 9.12 soll ein Performance Treiber sein


----------



## Maestro185 (17. Dezember 2009)

hab ihn mir herruntergeladen...
der geht ganz gut muss ich sagen, auf alle fälle hat man etwas mehr leistung als mit den 9.11


----------



## BmwM3 (17. Dezember 2009)

naja 3dMarkVantage GPU-Punke:

Catalyst 9.11 - 17900P 
Catalyst 9.12 - 19370P 

Denke schon das man da von Perfomancesteigerung sprechen kann!
Wenn ATI das jetzt jeden Monat so macht habe ich bald 30000P 
in Games bei mir 2-4Fps mehr,
und die Schatten in GTA 4 spinnen bei mir endlich nicht mehr!


----------



## amdintel (17. Dezember 2009)

ich würde von diesem Download 
die Finger lassen,

das sieht überhaupt nicht vertrauenswürdig aus

und zum einem werden die ATI Treiber NICHT  RAR gepackt 
sondern als exe oder Zip.
ladet euch die Treiber lieber von seriösen Web. Seiten 
runter als  von solchen dubios wirkenden .


----------



## krauthead (17. Dezember 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich würde von diesem Download
> die Finger lassen,
> 
> das sieht überhaupt nicht vertrauenswürdig aus
> ...



Was ist den an Sapphire unseriös?


----------



## amdintel (17. Dezember 2009)

der link zu der web ist gemeint !
im ersten posting, 
immer alles an klicken ohne zu kucken 
und am ende fragt ihr euch wo die ganzen viren herkommen?


----------



## KillerPinockel (17. Dezember 2009)

Ist bei dem Treiber 9.12 endlich der Bug von Windows 7 behoben, der meine explorer.exe immer abstürzen lässt? Das wäre für mich das wichtigste.


----------



## alm0st (17. Dezember 2009)

Na die Jungs lassen sich aber Zeit mit dem Release... Sollte er nicht seit gestern offiziell verfügbar sein?


----------



## ph1driver (17. Dezember 2009)

KillerPinockel schrieb:


> Ist bei dem Treiber 9.12 endlich der Bug von Windows 7 behoben, der meine explorer.exe immer abstürzen lässt? Das wäre für mich das wichtigste.




Also ich habe keinen solchen Bug bei mir.


----------



## KTMDoki (17. Dezember 2009)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Also ich habe keinen solchen Bug bei mir.



Hatte ich auch schon 2 mal, aber irgendwie konnte ich ihn nicht reproduzieren


----------



## Explosiv (17. Dezember 2009)

*@amdintel*

Der Treiber kommt von AMD selbst und ist auch als dieser digital signiert, man kann sich auch Dinge einbilden, die gar nicht vorhanden sind.
Und gepackt sind Sie immer oder musst Du etwa nichts extrahieren vorher  ?  

*@KillerPinockel*

Der Fehler ist mir nicht bekannt, hatte ich noch nicht.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Eifelsniper (17. Dezember 2009)

ist der offi. Treiber noch nicht raus oder find ich ihn nur nicht !?


----------



## Explosiv (17. Dezember 2009)

Eifelsniper schrieb:


> ist der offi. Treiber noch nicht raus oder find ich ihn nur nicht !?



Beides  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## BmwM3 (17. Dezember 2009)

Für alle die noch suchen:
Drivers & Support | GAME.AMD.COM


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Dezember 2009)

BmwM3 schrieb:


> Für alle die noch suchen:
> Drivers & Support | GAME.AMD.COM




Ist doch noch 9.11 
Zumindest bei mir.


----------



## BmwM3 (17. Dezember 2009)

ja schon wir warten ja alle auf 9.12


----------



## KillerPinockel (17. Dezember 2009)

Windows 7 explorer.exe muss beendet werden - ForumBase

Hier da wurde mein Problem schon besprochen


----------



## Eifelsniper (17. Dezember 2009)

Wie Terry Makedon vor 27 Minuten in seinem Twitter Channel verlauten lies (_Catalyst 9.12 will be coming tomorrow they tell me_), kommt der Catalyst 9.12 erst morgen. Warum der Release des Treibers verschoben wird, ist nicht bekannt. Sie müssen sich also noch etwas gedulden.

Also heute


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (17. Dezember 2009)

Eifelsniper schrieb:


> Wie Terry Makedon vor 27 Minuten in seinem Twitter Channel verlauten lies (_Catalyst 9.12 will be coming tomorrow they tell me_), kommt der Catalyst 9.12 erst morgen. Warum der Release des Treibers verschoben wird, ist nicht bekannt. Sie müssen sich also noch etwas gedulden.
> 
> Also heute


moin,

bei mir steht das es 20 stunden her ist aber ist ja auch egal^^

mfg


----------



## Eifelsniper (17. Dezember 2009)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> bei mir steht das es 20 stunden her ist aber ist ja auch egal^^
> 
> mfg



ja,dafür hab ich ja drunter geschrieben Also Heute


----------



## BmwM3 (17. Dezember 2009)

Ok hier der erste download für euch!!



ATi Catalyst Komplettpaket Download - ComputerBase


The Catalyst™ Software Suite 9.12 contains the following:​​​​​Radeon™ display driver 8.681​
​​​​HydraVision™ for both Windows XP, Vista and Windows 7​
​​​​WDM Driver Install Bundle​
​​​​Southbridge/IXP Driver​
 Catalyst™ Control Center Version 8.681


----------



## DarkMo (17. Dezember 2009)

is das jetz schon der offizielle?

ps: for both Windows XP, Vista and Windows 7 <- xD die 3 beiden ^^


----------



## BmwM3 (17. Dezember 2009)

ja


----------



## KILLTHIS (17. Dezember 2009)

Seltsamerweise gibt's die noch nicht auf der ATI-Seite. Aber Computerbase ist eigentlich vertrauenswürdig.

Wie immer Use at own Risk.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Dezember 2009)

Der bei CB ist der WHQL


----------



## Birdy84 (17. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt ist er offiziell da und zum Download auf amd.com.


----------



## DarkMo (17. Dezember 2009)

jow, kuhl kuhl. endlich kann ichs ziehn. hoffentlich läuft win7 dann wieder ><


----------



## Railroadfighter (17. Dezember 2009)

Gut der von CB funzt perfekt, gleich mal ein paar Games probieren.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich hoffe das CB oder PCGH mal eine test machen zum Treiber !
Und denn ´9.11 auch bitte !


----------



## Rotax (18. Dezember 2009)

Für was willst du einen Test zu den Treibern?

Schau dir die Release Notes an, da steht drin was sich geändert hat.


----------



## TheReal1604 (18. Dezember 2009)

Rotax schrieb:


> Für was willst du einen Test zu den Treibern?
> 
> Schau dir die Release Notes an, da steht drin was sich geändert hat.



Er meint was sich in Sachen Performance getan hat .

Bin gerade am ziehen, mal schauen .


----------



## BmwM3 (18. Dezember 2009)

Performance ist gut!
Dachte erst der 9.12. hat sich bei der Kantenglättung verschlechtert, 
Dirt 2 sah irgendwie komisch aus, nach mehrmaligem wechseln zwischen 9.11 u 9.12 hatte ich den Eindruck das man beim 9.12 den Kontrast etwas zurückgenommen hat, und nachdem ich am LCD Kontrast eine Stufe höher gestellt hatte sah die Kantenglättung auch wieder gut aus! 
Also alles ok soweit!


----------



## amdintel (18. Dezember 2009)

da muss man nicht am Monitor fummeln, 
im Treiber Panel kann man einstellen,
aber was bringt denn nun der 9.12 wirklich ?
(HW mäßig gibt es eh grenzen  die Neuer Treiber nicht übertreffen können , 
sei denn alte Treiber waren generell schlecht);
ich habe mir den zwar um 20 Uhr fix-> fix runter geladen, 
aber noch nicht installiert,  noch den 9.11 drauf .


----------



## RedBrain (18. Dezember 2009)

Gut, schnell aktualisieren!


----------



## amdintel (18. Dezember 2009)

gut schnell ? heben wir gleich ab 
jedes mal wenn man das installiert ist hinterher
die Registry zu gemüllt mit Einträgen vom Installation Pfad, deshalb überlege ich mir ob ich mir die arbeit überhaupt
 machen und ob das überhaupt lohnt ? mit dem 9.11 habe ich keine 
Probleme .


----------



## BmwM3 (18. Dezember 2009)

@amdintel
ich weis aber ingame gings schneller mal am Lcd zu stellen, ging eh nur um 
1 Prozentpunkt.


----------



## amdintel (18. Dezember 2009)

die Neuerungen werden hier sehr ausführlich beschreiben 

Catalyst 9.12: Neue Schnittstellen und ein Hotfix-Treiber - Golem.de


----------



## DarkMo (18. Dezember 2009)

ich frag mich was das is. beisst der sich mit dem aero effekt von win7 oder wie? ich hab laufend probleme unter win7 das mir der treiber abschmiert. einfach so ohne das da bes bestimmtes passiert. keine prozessorlast, keine gpu last, ich mach nich grad irgendwas auf. einfach während ich die maus beweg friert alles ein - bis auf den mauszeiger -.- beim 9.10er wars so gut wie weg. mim 9.11er wieder massivst und der 9.12er scheint au ned besser zu sein. ich dreh bald durch :/


----------



## Genghis99 (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mir angewöhnt, das alte Treiberpaket komplett zu deinstallieren. Seitdem hab ich nach Neuinstallationen kein Problem mehr.


----------



## DarkMo (18. Dezember 2009)

das is ja nich son problem ^^ das hab ich seit ich den rechner hab und somit auch mit nem frischen OS ohne jegliche treiber. aber eben nur unter win7. naja, ma lieber wieder back to topic. find sich ja eh keine lösung :/


----------



## BmwM3 (19. Dezember 2009)

habe hier Win7 Home x64 und Win7 Ultimate x64 mit dem C. 9.12 laufen
und keine Probleme!
Schalte zum testen den Aero halt mal ab!


----------



## amdintel (19. Dezember 2009)

vielleicht hatt,er versäumt die Bewertungs Messung Neu durchzuführen ?


----------



## ole88 (19. Dezember 2009)

wie siehts mit der gesamtbewertung deines systems aus hast du die mal gemacht?


----------



## MrPip (19. Dezember 2009)

Der 9.12 hat schon mal einen bug behoben, und zwar muss ich nich bei "the saboteur" andauernd in den task manager wechseln und per affen-griff lästig ins spiel changen...
top sache  weil gut spiel 
4870X2 spackt trotzdem .. möp


----------



## amdintel (19. Dezember 2009)

viel hat sich nicht geändert au.a keine Scroll Leite , Leute  die einen kleinen  Monitor haben oder ein Book bekommen immer noch  Probleme mit dem Panel, Nvida hat das wesentlich besser gemacht , Scroll Panel in den Einstellungen , ist wohl AMD scheiß egal   so bald es wieder NV gibt kommt mir nur NV in den PC und kein heiß AMD mehr,
das ATI Panel ist viel zu große für meine 18.5 Monitor


----------



## Rotax (19. Dezember 2009)

So Leute wie du sind bei nvidia genau richtig aufgehoben...


----------



## amdintel (20. Dezember 2009)

ich habe mit dem Catalyst 9.12 keine Probleme 
ddeen alte de.installiert und Neu , 
nur ist Nvdia umweltfreundlicher als ATI , weil weniger die Reg.dat zu müllt beim installieren,
wo ist also dein Problem ?


----------



## Rotax (20. Dezember 2009)

LOL, du hast doch ein Problem, ich zitiere:

"so bald es wieder NV gibt kommt mir nur NV in den PC und kein heiß AMD mehr"

Woher willst du wissen was mehr die Registry zumüllt? Und wen interessiert das, solange es sich im Rahmen hält?


----------



## Sight (20. Dezember 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich habe mit dem Catalyst 9.12 keine Probleme
> ddeen alte de.installiert und Neu ,
> nur ist Nvdia umweltfreundlicher als ATI , weil weniger die Reg.dat zu müllt beim installieren,
> wo ist also dein Problem ?



Ehrlich gesagt, verstehe ich nicht was da steht..._ ddeen alte de.installiert und Neu , ???

_Bin mit AMDs Catalyst Panel zufrieden, vielleicht etwas unübersichtlich aber ansonsten vollkommen i.O. . Hatte vorher Nvidia, doch die umstelung ist für mich nicht schlimm


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich habe mit dem Catalyst 9.12 keine Probleme
> ddeen alte de.installiert und Neu ,
> nur ist Nvdia umweltfreundlicher als ATI , weil weniger die Reg.dat zu müllt beim installieren,
> wo ist also dein Problem ?



der einzigste der grade das forum zumüllt bist du, ist doch total egal wieviele datein enthalten sind, umweltfreundlicher was fürn quatsch


----------

